# TexJet Echo2 - Error Code:0x1401



## SignsAndPrinting (Oct 24, 2019)

This error code states:
Printor Error.
Turn the Power off and on again.
For Details, see your documentation
Error Code:0x1401

Well, I have turned it off and on 3 times and nothing seems to work. Anyone gotten it before and how to help me.


----------



## Maurivillar (Aug 8, 2018)

helo
The cause was either a faulty ink cartridge or an ink cartridge
regards
mauri


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

Step 1: Reset the printer
Step 2: If the problem still persists, remove the ink cartridge and reset the printer.
Step 3: Still a problem, contact customer support


----------

